
There’s no way to recover data from the new MacBook Pros - etrevino
https://bgr.com/2018/07/23/new-macbook-pro-2018-problems-ifixit-lol/
======
angry_octet
Since the encryption key is (by design) not extractable from the T2 chip,
having raw access to the flash isn't particularly relevant. From a security
perspective this is good, because imaging the encrypted disk can also reveal
information, and potentially allow replay attacks (like patching the sectors
where a password is stored back to a prior version).

[https://duo.com/blog/apple-imac-pro-and-secure-
storage](https://duo.com/blog/apple-imac-pro-and-secure-storage)

~~~
rasz
you never had raw access to flash, those are NVME(variant specific to apple)
drives

~~~
angry_octet
They are normal NVME chips, but only connected to the T2 co-processor. If they
were connected to the processor then kernel code (and peripherals) could read
and write to them directly using PCI.

------
FullyFunctional
And this is a very very good thing. Period. I am glad they removed the
backdoor. Backdoors are front doors for evil doers and, well.

Yes, it means that backups are even more important, but srly Apple make it so
stoopidly easy with Time Machine that there really isn't an excuse. Besides,
the SSD itself could die and there wouldn't have been a way to recover
anything anyway.

------
hsienmaneja
So, to hack such a mechanism, a $10,000,000 reward seems fair. To the right
buyer, the value is potentially open ended.

Some victim out there will rely on this as a turn key security solution to
protect their high value data.

~~~
mycall
Watch as someone hacks it using an SDR.

